# Planescape Torment



## Alucard (Feb 17, 2005)

Been meaning to play this game for years, anybody played it and is it any good,for a bit of basis some of my favourite roleplaying games are NWN,LionHeart,IceWind Dale1+2 and the first 2 Fallout games, any help would be appreciated


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 17, 2005)

I've just picked up a copy myself and had a quick look at it. First impressions are positive (although it will be a while before I get around to actually playing it...just finished Baldur's Gate...finally... and just started Icewind Dale).

All the reviews when it first appeared raved about Planescape Torment, and many claimed it was the best RPG available on the PC. If you like all the Black Isle stuff, I don't think you'll go wrong with this one


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 17, 2005)

It is a good game... Had it for years... I played Baldurs Gate and Icewind Dale - and completed all those... 

Planescape is a very different game to them, as you start out as a dead body and have to go around completing tasks with a floating skull... You pick up "talents" and comrades as you go through the game... Never got very far, 'cos I was always in BG/IWD mode... 

But I would definitely recommend it... For something different...


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 2, 2008)

*resurrects Planescape Torment thread*

I have this one too - but haven't gotten back into it yet.  I think I got stuck somewhere.  Have to look again.

Though, I'm amused by the talking skull who reminds me of Bob from the Dresden books. *g*


----------



## Durandal (Aug 2, 2008)

Highlander II said:


> *resurrects Planescape Torment thread*
> 
> I have this one too - but haven't gotten back into it yet. I think I got stuck somewhere. Have to look again.
> 
> Though, I'm amused by the talking skull who reminds me of Bob from the Dresden books. *g*


 
One of my all-time favorite RPGs. I loved the Planescape setting so much back when I played tabletop D&D, and the videogame translation of it was just so perfect. I love the ethical choices, and the fact that it's not just a dungeon-crawler ( though I like those, too...).

And yeah, Morte the skull is great. That's Rob Paulsen's voice, btw -- he's been in practically everything -- hundreds of cartoons and games from the 80s until now. IMDB has him listed in 301 roles. 

Rob Paulsen


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 2, 2008)

That's quite a resume there - 301?  

I'll admit, the #1 reason I picked up this game is that Michael T. Weiss is the voice of the main character in the game and I loved him in "The Pretender"... I'll have to get back to this game, I've only heard good things about it.  I just have issues staying focused enough to logic out the actual game play. *g*


----------

